# Windows Mail öffnet in Win7 keine Mails mehr. [gelöst]



## Fraggerick (2. Februar 2011)

*Windows Mail öffnet in Win7 keine Mails mehr. [gelöst]*

Moinsen,

ich hab auf meinem Windows 7 WindowsMail drauf. Läuft wunderbar.

Aber: Windows Mail zeigt die mails nichtmehr an.

Die Mails liegen in C:\Users\XXX\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows Mail\Local Folders\Inbox. Dal liegen knapp Tausend Mails. "Wichtige" Mails lass ich immer im Posteingang liegen.

Und im Posteingang von WindowsMail liegen aber nur 97 Mails. (Die, die ungeöffnet waren)

Was ist da Passiert? Ich bin grad etwas am durchdrehen...


----------



## Fraggerick (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Windows Mail öffnet in Win7 keine Mails mehr. [gelöst]*

aaaaaaaaaaaaaah!

also, unter dem link gibt es ein reperaturtool. www.helmrohr.de/ftproot/WinMailRepair.exe 

ausführen, dann sind im ordneer "wieder hergestellte emails" alle emails... muss man nur wieder in die passenden ordner schieben und alles tippitoppi!


----------

